# Welche Schuhe für Plattformpedale?



## Phibz (18. September 2012)

Hallo,

bis dato bin ich immer mit Klickpedalen gefahren, an mein neues Fully sollen aber jetzt Plattformpedale. Auf was muss man bei der Auswahl der richtigen Schuhe achten? Ich hab hier noch ein paar Skateboardschuhe mit relativ steifer Sohle, geht sowas auch, oder müssen da spezielle Schuhe aus dem Bikeshop her?


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2012)

Du musst drauf achten das 5.10 draufsteht  Das sind die besten Schuhe. Bieten super Halt auf den Pedalen... Kosten allerdings um die 100 Euro. Ich will damit nicht sagen das deine Skateboardschuhe nicht gehen würden, aber wenn du neue kaufen willst, dann 5.10... Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (18. September 2012)

na was willst du denn genau damit fahren?
sich auf 5.10 zu versteifen ist wahrscheinlich nicht sinnvoll. es soll auch Menschen geben, die von den Schuhen nicht überzeugt sind 
an deiner stelle würde ich einfach mal die skateboard schuhe testen. bin am Anfang auch 1 Jahr mit normalen Turnschuhen gefahren bevor ich auf 5.10 umgestiegen bin. ging zwar mehr schlecht als recht, aber es ging.


----------



## BikerRT (18. September 2012)

also ich bin auch immer Skate-Schuhe gefahren, es ging gut. Dann hatte ich mir für nen Rucksackurlaub Salomon Trailrunning-Schuhe gekauft. Dachte mir, die wären für´s Biken sicherlich auch super. War nix. Das Profil war zu grob und die Pins konnten sich somit nicht in die Sohle bohren. Also wieder Skate-Schuhe.

Dann aber bin ich im Bikepark 5.10 probegefahren und ich wollte nichts anderes mehr. Man muss sich aber dran gewöhnen. Die haben so mega Grip, dass man anfangs echt Probleme hat, den Fuß auf dem Pedal zu korrigieren. 

Für mich der perfekte Schuh.


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2012)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch das es meine Meinung ist. Macht es denn einen Unterschied was man fährt? Ich fahre sowohl normale Touren, als auch DH mit 5.10. Vorher bin ich auch mit normalen Turnschuhen gefahren und der Umstieg war für mich ne Offenbarung


----------



## BikerRT (18. September 2012)

ich fahre auch von Tour bis Bikepark alles mit den 5.10 Impact Sam Hill. Ich muss sagen, dass auf Touren mir die Sohle fast ein bissel zu steif ist. Da fehlt mir manchmal das Gefühl. Beim Bikepark ballern hingegen finde ich die steife Sohle super, da sich der Fuß nicht ums Pedal rumbiegt. Außerdem beugt die steife sohle der Ermüdung der Fußmuskulatur entgegen.


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2012)

Tour: Freerider
DH: Impact High

So siehts bei mir aus...


----------



## Phibz (18. September 2012)

Größtenteils fahre ich Touren, also auch viel uphill und dann natürlich das entsprechende im downhill wieder runter  Also nix bikepark 

Ich sehe gerade, unser "local bike dealer" hat NUR fiveten (ich denke mal, das meint ihr mit 5.10?!) im Angebot


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2012)

Genau die meinen wir  Bei dem was du fährst, würde ich dir die Freerider oder Baron ans Herz legen, aber am besten gehst du hin und probierst Sie mal an...

Edit: Das dein Händler NUR 5.10 im Angebot hat, hat schon einen guten Grund


----------



## Phibz (18. September 2012)

Ja, ich kauf die auf jedem Fall im Laden. Meine Sidi musste ich zweimal zurückschicken, bis die Größe gepasst hat. Das muss ich mir nicht nochmal geben


----------



## fone (18. September 2012)

deine skateschuhe sind auch super geeignet fürs tourenfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (18. September 2012)

Phibz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bis dato bin ich immer mit Klickpedalen gefahren, an mein neues Fully sollen aber jetzt Plattformpedale. Auf was muss man bei der Auswahl der richtigen Schuhe achten? Ich hab hier noch ein paar Skateboardschuhe mit relativ steifer Sohle, geht sowas auch, oder müssen da spezielle Schuhe aus dem Bikeshop her?


An anderer Stelle hat jemand berichtet, dass die Pins der Pedale die Schuhsohlen seiner Skateboardschuhe relativ schnell ruiniert haben. Finde den Post leider nicht mehr.


----------



## BikerRT (18. September 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> An anderer Stelle hat jemand berichtet, dass die Pins der Pedale die Schuhsohlen seiner Skateboardschuhe relativ schnell ruiniert haben. Finde den Post leider nicht mehr.


 Das kann ich bestätigen. Die Sohlen sind oft schnell zerfleddert. Das passiert mit 5.10 nicht.

zu 5.10 muss aber auch gesagt werden, dass die Sohle nicht stark profiliert ist und der Grip wenn man mal schieben muss ist halt nur mäßig. Dafür ist der Grip auf dem Pedal phänomenal . Muss man selber für sich entscheiden.

 Ich für meinen Teil verzichte lieber auf ein wenig Grip bei Schiebepassagen. Lieber rutscht mir der Schuh mal beim Schieben weg, als z.B. mit Vollspeed in der Landung von nem großen Table. Das ist mir nämlich letztes Jahr in Saalbach passiert, als ich noch mit Skate-Schuhen gefahren bin. Ich hatte dann ne Bänderüberdehnung und ein gestauchtes Sprunggelenk. Dank Protektoren ist nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Phibz (18. September 2012)

Das Problem wird glaub ich eher sein, dass sich die Pins nicht richtig in die Sohle drücken, weil sie zu hart ist...

Der Shop hat ab nächste Woche auf alle 2012 Ware einen Preisnachlass von 30%, aber wie ich mein Glück kenne sind die five ten in 44 wohl eh nicht mehr da. Die Größe hat ja fast jeder. 

Ich hab mich jetzt für den five ten "freerider" entschieden, die Skate Schuhe probier ich aber trotzdem aus (sind eh schon alt) 


Warum muss das biken eigentlich so teuer sein  Fully für 3000, Pedale für 90, jetzt Schuhe für 70-100.....und Knieschoner bräuchte ich eigentlich auch noch....aaaahhhhhhhh, meine Kreditkarte ist am Anschlag


----------



## Hacky 2003 (18. September 2012)

Upps Doppelt gepoostet irgend was lief mit dem Zitieren schief
Warum muss das biken eigentlich so teuer sein  Fully für 3000, Pedale für 90, jetzt Schuhe für 70-100.....und Knieschoner bräuchte ich eigentlich auch noch....aaaahhhhhhhh, meine Kreditkarte ist am Anschlag [/QUOTE]

Hallo Phibz
Qualität kostet halt Geld,von nichts kommt nichts.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Hacky 2003 (18. September 2012)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Warum muss das biken eigentlich so teuer sein  Fully für 3000, Pedale für 90, jetzt Schuhe für 70-100.....und Knieschoner bräuchte ich eigentlich auch noch....aaaahhhhhhhh, meine Kreditkarte ist am Anschlag



Hallo Phibz
Qualität kostet halt Geld,von nichts kommt nichts.
Gruß Hacky[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phibz (18. September 2012)

Da hast du wohl Recht 

Und: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (18. September 2012)

Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht, aber gut und günstig muss nicht zwangslaüfig billig sein und dazu führen dass man doppelt oder zweimal kaufen muss 
Gruß Hacky


----------



## flametop (18. September 2012)

für tour: 5.10 chase 
nicht solche brocken wie die impact oder freerider und dadurch für mich deutlich angenehmer. ebenfalls mit stealth sohle.


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Also meine Airwalk Vic sitzen Bombenfest auf den Plattformpedalen...egal ob Tour oder BP.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (19. September 2012)

Also ich fahre die Vans "Gravel".Haben auch super Grip!


Gruß


----------



## Ice-Tec (20. September 2012)

Ich fahre nun seit gut 2 Jahren Shimano AM41 (mehrheitlich Enduro-Touren) und bin begeistert von diesem Schuh. Toller Halt (auch bei nassen, schlammigen Verhältnissen), sehr bequemer Sitz ... der Schuh ist zwar an sehr heißen Tagen etwas warm, aber dies stört nicht wirklich. Der Verschleiß der Vibramsohle hält sich auch im Rahmen, bisher hält der Gummi noch sehr gut.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. September 2012)

hi leute,
bin neu hier und suche auch all-mountain schuhe, da ich mir jetze auch plattformpedale geholt habe
was haltet ihr von den vans covert? hat vllt jemand erfahrung damit gemacht, weil der preis sehr niedrig ist bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die qualität passt oder nicht und ich will nicht taschengeld vom ganzen jahr für schuhe ausgeben

hoffe jemand weiß rat, weil auf hallenschuhen rutsche ich nur rum und quietscht bei nässe


----------



## Deleted 224116 (20. September 2012)

Benutze 20 Euro Flats von deichmann... funktionieren perfekt.
Ok die Sohle wird vllt irgendwann durchleiern im Gegensatz zu 100 Euro 5/10, aber dafür kannste sie noch 4 mal kaufen


----------



## MitchMG (21. September 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Benutze 20 Euro Flats von deichmann... funktionieren perfekt.
> Ok die Sohle wird vllt irgendwann durchleiern im Gegensatz zu 100 Euro 5/10, aber dafür kannste sie noch 4 mal kaufen




So wie ich. Da kann man schauen ob man damit klar kommt. Dazu gibt es dort auch ordentliche Designs. Und wenn ich die eh nur beim MTB zerballer.......
Gibt dort auch schöne, die bis knapp über den Knöchel gehen, da hat man noch mal zusätzlich Schutz.


----------



## 6TiWon (21. September 2012)

deichmann muss schliesslich auch von was leben...


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. September 2012)

ICh fahre seit diesem Jahr die FiveTEn Freerider- für Touren/Trails. Eigentlich ein Top Schuh, aber nach ner Zeit döst meine linker großer Zeh weg. 
Ich werd mir nächstes Jahr noch den Spitfire holen und schauen, wie der so ist.

Grip ist wirklich fies- schwer, während der Fahrt die Fußstellung zu korrigieren. Jedoch musste ich schmerzlich feststellen, dass der five Ten nicht immer von alleine auf dem Pedal steht bzw. stehen bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (21. September 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> deichmann muss schliesslich auch von was leben...



Ne dann geht lieber zum Siemes Schuhcenter, dann sichert ihr wenigstens den Job von Freundin.....


----------

